# JD 6410 pto issue



## mjedd12

the PTO on my 6410 will turn on, run between 10-30 seconds then shut off. Sometimes the 540 rpm light will blink, sometimes it will never light up. Same thing happens if the shaft is reversed to 1000rpm. Everything points towards the system not recognizing the speed of the pto and shutting it off. I replaced the speed sensor, the plug end, the on off switch in the cab with no change to the issue. A deere tech mentioned the springs in the modulating valve could be stuck. I cleaned the springs which seemed to be free, and tested the electro magnetic solenoid which works fine (i removed the spool valve from the housing, plugged in the solenoid and without starting the tractor, turned the pto switch on and the electromagnet pulls the spring and holds it until the system shuts off). Every switch and sensor has power to them and seems to be operation correctly until the system just shuts down completely. Any ideas on whats causing the pto to shut down?


----------



## somedevildawg

mjedd12 said:


> the PTO on my 6410 will turn on, run between 10-30 seconds then shut off. Sometimes the 540 rpm light will blink, sometimes it will never light up. Same thing happens if the shaft is reversed to 1000rpm. Everything points towards the system not recognizing the speed of the pto and shutting it off. I replaced the speed sensor, the plug end, the on off switch in the cab with no change to the issue. A deere tech mentioned the springs in the modulating valve could be stuck. I cleaned the springs which seemed to be free, and tested the electro magnetic solenoid which works fine (i removed the spool valve from the housing, plugged in the solenoid and without starting the tractor, turned the pto switch on and the electromagnet pulls the spring and holds it until the system shuts off). Every switch and sensor has power to them and seems to be operation correctly until the system just shuts down completely. Any ideas on whats causing the pto to shut down?


I know you may think this sounds ridiculous given the steps you've taken.....check the continuity of the wires to the speed sensor, just take the split loom off of the wire and visually trace it back to insure that there are no breaks that are hidden by loom......could accomplish the same with VOM, but usually someone will back into an implement and the wires will get broken inside the loom. Hth


----------



## SVFHAY

My 6410 has had 2 separate issues with pto over the years.

1st one showed up around 500 hrs in and repeats occasionally causing pto to stop or slip. It is a tiny orifice in the valve body directly below the solenoid being plugged up with o ring debris. Remove 6 10mm cap screws and clean and good to go.

2nd one was around 4k hours and is absolutely electrical between switch and solenoid. Harness, computer, relay? Couldn't tell ya but I direct wired it about 3 years ago and we went back to work. Good luck.


----------



## Farmineer95

Does yours have a module next to the fuses. Remember something about them occasionally acting up. Might ask the tech about it. Something to do with operator presence. Maybe seat switch??? Does that light come on/work when turning key to on? Does it stay onif you are in the seat?


----------



## mjedd12

@farmineer95 i haven't tried anything having to do with the seat sensor, but ill look into that today. what light are you refrencing? also, at about 4k hrs a tech had to come out to install a new ecu (big silver box next to the fuses) because the pto didn't work at all. the symptoms I'm getting here don't mimic the ones i got back then.

@svfhay, i already cleaned the spool your talking about thanks for the input!

@somedevildawg i replaced the plug end and the last 2 feet of wires that go to it thinking that was the issue but ill hit it with a vom today.

might also swap a solenoid off the differential in case the electromagnet is weak, but it seems to pull that spring in the spool up quick ....

thank you for the continued help


----------



## somedevildawg

I think what farminerr was talking about is a yellow box down behind the cover next to where the fuses are located.....can't remember what they call it, but it's basically a relay box for the pto, lots of people bypass and run 12v straight from switch to "bypass" that's what SVF was referring to I believe.....


----------



## Farmineer95

Thought operator had to be in seat first time pto is turned. Pto light flashes if no operator. If it is first time turned on it will shut off after 15 or 30 seconds if no operator in seat. This is what i remember anyhow, could be wrong.


----------



## SVFHAY

Farmineer95 said:


> Thought operator had to be in seat first time pto is turned. Pto light flashes if no operator. If it is first time turned on it will shut off after 15 or 30 seconds if no operator in seat. This is what i remember anyhow, could be wrong.


I think your right on this.


----------



## mjedd12

thanks for all the help with this issue. a very knowledgeable JD tech at hudson river tractor helped me immensely today. I tried all the things that were mentioned here with no luck. long story short, he walked me through checking the codes (no special equipment needed) and based on the 2 that were shown, the first test required 2 people, on in the cab and one at the speed sensor. unplug the speed sensor and touch the leads of a multimeter set to miliamps to the prongs on the unplugged sensor. start the pto and you should get a reading of .4-.6 amps which indicated the speed sensor was ok.

test 2 was to disconnect the solenoid for the modulating valve and test for ohms with the multimenter should be 10-12. Mine was reading 1.4. There was the issue. Although removing the spool valve and testing the function of it like i did before proved to be in working order, the electromagnet didn't have the strength to hold the spool open. There was the issue......BTW others have mentioned swapping the differential solenoid out to test the issue but on tis tractor the diff solenoid was different. Had to use either the forward reverse or not neutral one from under the tractor for a real test. THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP.


----------



## tractorboy

mjedd12 said:


> the PTO on my 6410 will turn on, run between 10-30 seconds then shut off. Sometimes the 540 rpm light will blink, sometimes it will never light up. Same thing happens if the shaft is reversed to 1000rpm. Everything points towards the system not recognizing the speed of the pto and shutting it off. I replaced the speed sensor, the plug end, the on off switch in the cab with no change to the issue. A deere tech mentioned the springs in the modulating valve could be stuck. I cleaned the springs which seemed to be free, and tested the electro magnetic solenoid which works fine (i removed the spool valve from the housing, plugged in the solenoid and without starting the tractor, turned the pto switch on and the electromagnet pulls the spring and holds it until the system shuts off). Every switch and sensor has power to them and seems to be operation correctly until the system just shuts down completely. Any ideas on whats causing the pto to shut down?


I worked as a jd tech for 6 years and came across this a couple times on the 10 series. Strange as it sounds it may be the solenoid valve itself. It will operate for a bit then shut off, just a weak valve it was for mine. Ive also tried all the things you mentioned, speed sensor made the most sense, but did nothing. try the coil and valve on top of the valve housing. bet that will get you going again. Also just thought of this, try taking your pto pressure. could be a pressure loss shutting it down, but internal leaks aren't common on those.

oh I see you already found the problem. Guess I should real till the last post!


----------



## 102664fah

Glue a dime on the end of the PTO shaft,or weld it up,it wares a little hole in the end,try super gluing dime ,easy fix


----------

